# Trimming nails



## MyBoyGunner (Jan 24, 2014)

What's a good nail clipper that can handle a big shepherds claws. Also how shirt to trim. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the best video I have seen. It is long, but well worth watching.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4HQDb1Ef0


I love these trimmers. They have a safety stop, to keep you from trimming too much.
Amazon.com : Safari Professional Large Nail Trimmer For Dogs : Pet Nail Clippers : Pet Supplies


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are a bunch of previous threads with tips on clipping and/or dremeling dog nails: German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I use the same clippers as Sunflowers and like them a lot


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the dremmel is the best way to go. It allows you to take of a little at a time and you can keep checking the end of the nail to see how close your getting.


----------



## ShepherdsNShelties (Mar 29, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> This is the best video I have seen. It is long, but well worth watching.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4HQDb1Ef0
> 
> ...


Susan Garrette is an amazing person! We implement her crate games here. I have followed her for years.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wouldn't be a bad idea to buy a small container of styptic powder just in case you cut into the quick accidentally......in a pinch, a bar of soap will also work to stem the bleeding.

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I love these trimmers. They have a safety stop, to keep you from trimming too much.
> Amazon.com : Safari Professional Large Nail Trimmer For Dogs : Pet Nail Clippers : Pet Supplies


Those are the ones I use too. Also the local rescue uses that brand.


----------

